# Sick Kitty in Pittsburgh, PA Needs Help Quickly!!!



## nekomaneki (Apr 6, 2009)

My mom and I found a stray cat this weekend. Actually, it found us... just came right up onto my mom's porch. It looks really bad... It was so skinny so we gave it some kitty kibble which it gobbled up. But soon after it threw it all back up. So, we gave it more food and it ate it and threw it up again. I guess this explains why she's so skinny.... It's also got several hard bumps on its back. The largest one is greyish in color and looks crusty and pretty disgusting. It's got to be sick with one or more problems or infections. My mom and I feel terrible for it, but my neither one of us can afford another pet, espcially one that's sick and in need of a lot of medical treatment. Can anyone in the Pittsburgh, PA area help this kitty out? We've called around to the no-kill animal shelters we know in the area, but they all say they can't take another cat because they have too many already. We don't know what else to do  Please help!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, and how sweet for you and your mother to try to help this poor kitty.
Can you bring the kitty in and try to care for it? _Isolate her in a bathroom that is easy to clean/disinfect and wash hands between handling her and your own cats._ At least then the kitty would be inside, warm and cared for while you try to find someone who could take it. Contact the rescues and adoption centers to try to locate someone who fosters cats/kittens for adoption.
If you are unable (skills) to care for this kitty, her problems require more intense medical treatment and you cannot afford to provide that or find someone who can, it may be in the kitty's best interest to be taken to an animal shelter where it can be humanely euthanized to end her suffering. Do not feel bad if this is what you must do. _Feel good that you were able to show this poor kitty love and care just before you helped ease her from her failing body rather than allowing he to starve/suffer until she eventually expired cold, alone and unloved._
heidi


----------

